# Big Fish!!! Pics. 5-10-07



## Bubba bass bigfoot (May 8, 2006)

Me my dad and micro went to the Church pond and did ok. i got the only fish of the day. i started out catching gills (17) and then started bass fishing. my dad missed a bass, had it but it got off. we saw this big fish swimming around by a weed bed, there was another sitting on the weed bed. the Big one would swoop in run off the small gills. So i just catsed and casted at the bed where the other fish was it would not hit. I keep up on it and then a Knock then nothing then a small knock i set the hook and it was the BIG fish. Not much of a fighting b/c i horsed it lol. great time. Micro will post pics. not the biggest bass ever but nice. i like the catch the most b/c of how i caught it, the work i put into catching it. it took a long time and alot of cast.
I got it on a Pumpkin seed ZOOM Fluke, FIRST FLUKE BASS EVER!!!! i love that lure lol.
We then went to the other pond right by it but nothing saw some BIG CATS, and 2 more BIG Bass, could not get them to hit. not enough time it was getting dark and had to go. this all happened after my dad said this pond sucked (he fished it before and it did that day so he had every right to talk the pond down lol but not now). So i will be back cat fishing and bass fish cant wait.
This is the smae place me and Micro fish 1-2 times a week b/c his moms goes to the church 2 times a week. also the place he got the BIG Bullhead.


----------



## Bubba bass bigfoot (May 8, 2006)

Lol forgot to but its Weight and length. it was 4lbs and 19inches long. 2 away for a Fish Ohio. man and im wanting that master angler this year.


----------



## Bubba bass bigfoot (May 8, 2006)

Micro will have pics up soon.


----------



## Micro_Mini_Angler (Jun 15, 2006)

well here they are


----------



## Bubba bass bigfoot (May 8, 2006)

First pic makes it look small.


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Yeah - I hear the Zoom Fluke is great on spawning bass. lol.

Nice skillz. Nice fish.


----------



## Timmypage16 (Jul 12, 2005)

Nice fish and hat buddy. That master angler pin sounds pretty good to me too right now. I need 2 more.


----------

